# Vetrinary Antibiotics



## Gerald Messer (Nov 21, 2006)

I am looking for a list of over the counter vetrinary medications that can be used on humans in an emergency. They need to be able to be stored at room temperature for a couple of years.


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just be careful with those I have been prescribed some of those while living here in Indonesia worked great minus the fact that more than a month later I got a violent allergic reaction to being out in the sun. Not a fun time essically since I was in a small village in East Timor (8 hours from Dili and the airport) at the time. I almost had to take a medivac to Australia for that one. Thankfully I was able to get hoem to Bali at the time and see a doctor their. We at first though it was a bite of some kind. Nasty reaction though never again.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Well...

For what it's worth, here's my experience w vet med's.

The stuff they carry at the feed store (eg.TSC etc.) seems to be very UNDERdosed for human consumption - it IS birds mostly right?. It was a long time ago, but I do remember doing some math, and the amount of powdered meds needed to treat a human was _considerable_. For example, if you bought empty gelcaps and filled them, you would have to take 30-40 pills a day to treat an infected tooth. :gaptooth:

On the _other_ extreme, I did once take horse antibiotics (pill form) for a bad tooth {seriously, I had to wait like a month to get in and eventually went to emerg for REAL antibiotics}!!! *Don't do this at home!* *sigh* The horse antibiotics worked - and according to the net, they were all good for said condition, but the side effects were nasty ~ muscle pain, tiredness, uselessness, the whole wishing you were dead 'thing' instead. 

So there ya go, research ALOT, befriend a doctor or a pharmacist if you want to stock up... yedda, yedda...

Wow long post.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Why worry with animal antibiotics, when places like alldaychemist.com will provide the real thing (human antibiotics).

I haven't ordered from them, but several members here have, and have posted favorably.

I 'will' be ordering from them soon.  My last go round with the skin doc cost me 150 for a tiny tube of goo, same goo at alldaychemist was ~$5... Will buy that and as much antibiotics as I can afford.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The only "animal" antibiotics I have used was with antibiotics for fish. I used Fish Pen Forte, which was a 500 mg pencillin tablet for an infected tooth. I took one tablet, three times a day and never had a problem. I researched the antibiotics extensively and found out that there are several types of antibiotics available OTC marketed for use in fish tanks. You can get penicillin, amoxicillin, cephalexin, ampicillin and some anti fungal medications that way. As for storage, I'd be careful with ANY antibiotic (prescribed or otherwise) as it is my understanding that they can turn to poison when kept for too long past their expiration date.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Not sure that I'd do it for myself unless I was in a real life or death pinch, but my pappy never seen a doctor. More than once I seen him draw five cc's of LA-200 (oxytetracycline) out of a cow meds bottle and stick it in his rear flank. Worked for him.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have ordered and used both Alldaychemist antibiotics and fish mox antibiotics from Vet America. Both worked well, and never had a reaction. I have used them for the last 2-3 yrs and never had any issues ordering or using. 

The fish mox comes in 250mg and 500mg, same dosage as human antibiotics.


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

I just logged on to Alldaychemist and created a wish list for the time being. Can anyone recommend some antibiotics and the conditions/symptoms for which each would be used. I only have experience with zithromyacin or the "Z-pac" as we call it. I added Claritin and a Silvadyne burn cream to my list too. My DH's COPD meds are on there but we have an abundant supply of each curtesy of his late sister who took the same meds and had just had them all refilled. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jakk said:


> I have ordered and used both Alldaychemist antibiotics and fish mox antibiotics from Vet America. Both worked well, and never had a reaction. I have used them for the last 2-3 yrs and never had any issues ordering or using.
> 
> The fish mox comes in 250mg and 500mg, same dosage as human antibiotics.


Exactly what I was going to post. :goodjob:


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

keweenawkats said:


> Can anyone recommend some antibiotics and the conditions/symptoms for which each would be used.


I would also be interested in this............ if no help I may start a thread asking for advice


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I used several sources to find out dosages and which antibiotic treats which kind of infection. I printed off what I needed and then stocked my medicine cabinet. Here are a couple of good sites:

http://www.tetrahedron.org/articles/apocalypse/bio_chem_guide.html

http://www.medicinenet.com/amoxicillin/article.htm

http://www.medicinenet.com/erythromycin/article.htm

Basically I have just stocked the basics: amoxycillin, erythromycin, and tetracycline. These are broad spectrum and will take care of strep throat, bronchitis, UTIs, pneumonia, Lyme disease, etc.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Bactroban(topical) is good to have as well works good on staph/strep (goats/people)

Pink eye cream (goats/people) erythromiacin?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

This section of the survival blog has a lot of great information on post TEOTWAWKI medical care, including a great article by "GeorgeaDoc" on antibiotic usage...just a few posts from the top. 

http://www.survivalblog.com/first-aidmedical/


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

texican said:


> Why worry with animal antibiotics, when places like alldaychemist.com will provide the real thing (human antibiotics).
> 
> I haven't ordered from them, but several members here have, and have posted favorably.
> 
> I 'will' be ordering from them soon. My last go round with the skin doc cost me 150 for a tiny tube of goo, same goo at alldaychemist was ~$5... Will buy that and as much antibiotics as I can afford.


In their FAQ section it says that they need prescription faxed to them. Is that true?


----------



## david_r (Jan 6, 2010)

You need to know what you are treating as some antibiotics are gram-positive and some gram-negative.

I would say that fish are much more sensitive to contaminants that humans are and would have no problem taking fish antibiotics should I need to. I have used feed store tetracycline in the past. No issues with it and the dosage didn't require 30 to 40 capsules a day. I don't think I'd use the pet store as the cost per unit is extreme. YMMV


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I keep antibiotics on hand at all times, when you really need them, you have them. I'ts just awful when your sick, you know what you need, and have to wait for DR appt. or for them to call it in, allways on a weekend or holiday. So just keep them on hand. You can buy just about anything you need in the way of antibiotics. Its just labeled for Fish. Fish-cillin, Fish-mox ect. Asked at the drug stored, said that it's all the same, just labeled for fish, also the experation dates are not all that important with antibiotics, just keep them in a cool dry dark place. Last I bought were from a pet shop on EBAY.

Daniel


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I would like to know what would be the best to get to put in my BUG OUT BAG.It Might be used for any number of sickneses & wounds. I keep animal pennicilin & that 200 stuff mentione before to use on dogs & powder for birds but never used it on us. Any all around pills for Tooth to toe ,inside & out?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

forfreedom said:


> In their FAQ section it says that they need prescription faxed to them. Is that true?


No, and the profile you fill out doesn't have to have real doctor information either.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've had more than a couple of vets tell me to use an injectable version of Pen or Tetracycline orally for dogs. Interesting isn't it? As with any thread about animal antibiotics used for humans I gotta remind everyone some are poisonous to humans and any non ruminant. Mycotil is one.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

rkintn said:


> The only "animal" antibiotics I have used was with antibiotics for fish. I used Fish Pen Forte, which was a 500 mg pencillin tablet for an infected tooth. I took one tablet, three times a day and never had a problem. I researched the antibiotics extensively and found out that there are several types of antibiotics available OTC marketed for use in fish tanks. You can get penicillin, amoxicillin, cephalexin, ampicillin and some anti fungal medications that way. As for storage, I'd be careful with ANY antibiotic (prescribed or otherwise) as it is my understanding that they can turn to poison when kept for too long past their expiration date.


This is no longer true as the formulas have been changed. The antibiotics may lose potency, but will not become toxic.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I believe you need to be careful with any tetracycline products, they become VERY toxic. Everyday antibiotics like Amoxicilan and Z pack Zithromax just loses potency, does not become toxic.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, they changed the formula and it no longer becomes toxic.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

We have horses and a very easy going vet. We have tones of drugs for horses, the only real problem is dosage. SMZs are on table per 250lbs. Some of the tranquilizers are pretty strong. I don't think you could find a small enough syringe for a human appropriate dose.


----------

